# Cheat.GBATemp is dead?



## Pluupy (Oct 27, 2011)

Is it just me or is cheat.gbatemp.net dead...? I haven't been able to login for the past few days. I always recieve the same message when I try to access the forum:



> *	Connection Problems*
> Sorry, SMF was unable to connect to the database. This may be caused by the server being busy. Please try again later.


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 27, 2011)

i can log in fine.

http://cheats.gbatemp.net/forum/index.php

try that and see if it works.


----------



## KazoWAR (Oct 27, 2011)

DJPlace said:


> i can log in fine.
> 
> http://cheats.gbatem...forum/index.php
> 
> try that and see if it works.





> *	Connection Problems*
> 
> Sorry, SMF was unable to connect to the database. This may be caused by the server being busy. Please try again later.


----------



## sputnix (Oct 27, 2011)

the forum part is down but the cheat database is still up though it hasn't been updated since march [it says october but nothing was added to the changelog], anyone know why that is?


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 27, 2011)

sputnix said:


> the forum part is down but the cheat database is still up though it hasn't been updated since march [it says october but nothing was added to the changelog], anyone know why that is?


The forum is up, I'm able to navigate it just fine.  

The GBAtemp cheat database isn't updated regularly anymore, but the Codemasters Project (CMP) cheat database is.  Download this tool to get the latest cheat file.


----------



## Pluupy (Oct 28, 2011)

Densetsu said:


> sputnix said:
> 
> 
> > the forum part is down but the cheat database is still up though it hasn't been updated since march [it says october but nothing was added to the changelog], anyone know why that is?
> ...


I still get the error.


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 28, 2011)

I have to admit, I actually prefer the CMP database anyway.

However, it's sad to see the GBATemp one dead like this.

Oh and I am getting the same error, so it's not just you guys.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh Narin... where are you? GBATemp cheat forum is dead now....


----------



## patz (Oct 28, 2011)

Still dead? I was looking fro Layton the last Specter cheat codes.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 28, 2011)

It's to do with the SMF configuration pointing to a MySQL server at localhost, and as there are now two webservers, the main one (i.e. the one we're on right now) does not have the database. Densetsu is lucky/unlucky enough to have been allocated to the other webserver, which does have the database. You can still visit the forums via a hosts file fix (which I'm not documenting for a number of reasons). Narin cannot fix the forums as he left his position a while ago, although Costello can (it'd require either moving the MySQL Database, or pointing one config file at the other server).
As for why it uses a local server as opposed to the centralized one the main site uses? The entire forum was an experiment of sorts, but unfortunately the rest of the Cheat Code Crew has left for other sites (including CMP).


----------



## patz (Oct 28, 2011)

So it's not coming back? Can we have the new site the the crew left for?


----------



## Rydian (Oct 29, 2011)

http://filetrip.net/f25536-RetroGameFan-DS-Scene-Rom-Tool-v1-0-build-1205-1205.html

As stated, that tool will get you the new database.


----------



## Pluupy (Oct 29, 2011)

Antoligy said:


> It's to do with the SMF configuration pointing to a MySQL server at localhost, and as there are now two webservers, the main one (i.e. the one we're on right now) does not have the database. Densetsu is lucky/unlucky enough to have been allocated to the other webserver, which does have the database. You can still visit the forums via a hosts file fix (which I'm not documenting for a number of reasons). Narin cannot fix the forums as he left his position a while ago, although Costello can (it'd require either moving the MySQL Database, or pointing one config file at the other server).
> As for why it uses a local server as opposed to the centralized one the main site uses? The entire forum was an experiment of sorts, but unfortunately the rest of the Cheat Code Crew has left for other sites (including CMP).


Noooooo! D': It was so fun to just login and casually fill in my own cheats alongside discussion. Many lulz have been had!


----------



## Costello (Oct 29, 2011)

the cheats forum is back online 100% 

it went offline partially (for 66% of people) due to the changes described here:
http://gbatemp.net/topic/311773-experiment-in-progress/

as for the cheat database itself, well, it's not updated anymore so follow the recommendations of the people above


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 29, 2011)

Rydian said:


> http://filetrip.net/f25536-RetroGameFan-DS-Scene-Rom-Tool-v1-0-build-1205-1205.html
> 
> As stated, that tool will get you the new database.


doesnt support cheat.db


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Oct 29, 2011)

CMP doesn't support XML either, can't use my action replay DSi with it.  Supports piates, but not any legit people that want to cheat on a real game.


----------



## 8bitforlife (Nov 1, 2012)

I am a long time browser never really spoke in forums but i loged in to say that I also cannot connect to the cheat forums anymore so i dont think they are 100% unless your still configuring them as you linked in that link post. Not sure what would cause a large group of people not see it.


----------



## tj_cool (Nov 1, 2012)

This is an old topic and no longer relevant.

GBAtemp cheats will be restored later.


----------

